# egg sharing cost



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi everyone..

quik question..we r going for icsi first time privately as we arent eligble for nhs..they told us to consider egg sharing, does this reduce costs..and by is it by a lot?

emsy xx


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
I think you have to be under 35 to egg share, then I think the procedure and drugs are provided, I think some clinics charge for the consultation and  pre screening package, but this should reduce costs.
We did look into it but I am 36!!!
Good luck
Luv Kelly xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Emsy....

I am going down the egg share rought at the moment... The cost of it it amazingly cheap compared to going private.... But they is a kind of another 'price' to pay. Basic.. (worst case possible, but does happen) You being childless and the a recipient having a family with your eggs.... And in 18 years time any child can contact you. So its not a light decision.... But if you can do it, its amazing to beable to help another couple.

At my clinic (Chaucer hospital) egg share is £760 which includes IVF, a drugs package... All the tests except your FSH.
Then you need ICSI thats another £500 on top of the £760... And any extras like Blasts £350, assisted hatching £220. We are having the ICSI and hoping to go for blasts... If you have enough embies. So thats.... £1610... Compared to £4822 if we went on our own.

At the Lister in London.... Egg share is free in affect... All you pay for is the HFEA fee which is £104. So thats the same as above... Drugs, IVF and bloods.... If you need ICSI £1255 on top of the £104. Blasts are £560. So ICSI plus blasts would be £1919.

All you need to be is under 35, FSH under 10, no serve endometrosis, No family histroy of medical conditions. And you do not carry any heredity diseases.

So it is cheaper, worth looking into I think...

Here is a link to lots of clinic around the UK that offer ES! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0

Take care
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Emsy,

I'll move this over to the Egg Share, were you'll probably get more advice and replies

Good Luck ... bels x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya hun

I had Icsi at Cromwell/Darlington and i paid £293pound as they knocked the 600 off for icsi and my doctor did alot of tests for me so £293 was the total of ABSULTELY everything involved even to the medication.

Goodluck!


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hiya hun,

I've just decided to egg share at Coventry CRM. I have my day 2 bloods this Thurs to check FSH levels. It works out around £800-£1000 where I am as the recipient pays for the majority of the treatment. I have to pay for drugs, bloods etc but not the ivf.

If you want to chat then feel free hun, it's nice to meet people who are at the same stage as you in tx. I may not have all the answers but it's good to chat  

Take care  

Jo xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i egg shared at the lister this time last year, as you can see i now have 2 gourgous twin babies. the lister is one of the top fertility hospitals and i found my treatment fantastic, the hospital is a really lovely place and the staff are great helpfull and caring.

the cost of an egg sharing treatment is just £104.00 for the lisence fee all your tests are done at the hospital but not your partners he will need to get his hiv hepb and hep c done for you to get on with your treetment, he can get that done at his gp but be warned most nhs gp's will charge you a private fee for these tests it cost us £100. (you may be lucky if you have a nice gp and he won't charge)

a straight forward IVF cycle will cost you nothing all scans drugs and tests are free, but if you are lucky enough to get your egg's to blast stage they will charge you £560 for this but belive me it's well worth it as your chances of getting pregnant is huge  

if you do need icsi i think the charge is about £1000 but they will tell you if you need this b4 you start your treatment but also this can change as your partners sperm will be tested on the day of collection and if it's all ok you will not need the icsi and you will not have the charge.

if you can get to the lister for your treatment i'd defo recomend it. you do have to be under 35 and they do like a fhs level of under 10 but mine was at 11 and they took me on.

any more qusetions just pm me

allyson xx


----------

